# Gold circle hooks?



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi;

I'm probably looking for something that does not exist yet, but here goes. Anyone know a source where I can get gold colored circle hooks? I'm looking for the size range of 1/0 or #2. 

I have not had any success on the internet.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have also wondered this same thing.

My train of thought is to buy some of my favorite circles, take them to an Auto Body Shop
that does custom plating of the car emblems . . . and have the hooks treated with 24k gold.
Second option, would be is to find a company online to get it done.

I am sure this thought exists in a lot of fishermen's heads.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Those red Owner mitu light circles used to be gold once the red wore off, not sure if they still are ..... River


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cant tell you how many times Ive been fishing and thought to myself, "If only these hooks were gold...."


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

River said:


> Those red Owner mitu light circles used to be gold once the red wore off, not sure if they still are ..... River


I'll check that out. 

Always seemed to have better luck with gold hooks then any other for Pomps. I understand that Spanish are attracted to the gold on the Sabiki style rigs over other colors as well. Assume that to be since they are a visual fish.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> I have also wondered this same thing.
> 
> My train of thought is to buy some of my favorite circles, take them to an Auto Body Shop
> that does custom plating of the car emblems . . . and have the hooks treated with 24k gold.
> ...


Second option would have to be cheaper unless you have a hookup (no pun intended) with someone. I will keep searching and if I turn something up I'll post it on this thread.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Digger54 said:


> Hi;
> 
> I'm probably looking for something that does not exist yet, but here goes. Anyone know a source where I can get gold colored circle hooks? I'm looking for the size range of 1/0 or #2.
> 
> I have not had any success on the internet.


*Believe it or not . . .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Set-600pcs-Outdoor-Stainless-Steel-10-Size-Circle-Fishing-Fish-Hooks-AC-/351217116957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c62be71d*


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> *Believe it or not . . .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Set-600pcs-Outdoor-Stainless-Steel-10-Size-Circle-Fishing-Fish-Hooks-AC-/351217116957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c62be71d*


Thanks! The size I'm looking for should be in there.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are these circle hooks? I thought the tip with the barb was supposed to be turned horizontal.

This one had better pictures as well as a better delivery time frame but now has me questioning whether they are true circle hooks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Golden-Set-...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9beb9985


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

for that amount - for that price - you could bend over the end to suit your needs.
But I highly doubt they are gold plated stainless steel - of which is what I am looking for.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> for that amount - for that price - you could bend over the end to suit your needs.
> But I highly doubt they are gold plated stainless steel - of which is what I am looking for.


Part of the issue with dealing with the China sourced Ebay listings is realizing that their English is not that good. I believe the listing is selling 300 Gold and 300 Stainless. On the listing I linked the seller has pictured two different trays one gold and one steel. 600 pieces into a ten slot tray would be 60 hooks of each size if all one color. Looks more like 30 hooks to a slot to me. They just don't look like Circle Hooks.

I'd hate to buy them and find out that they snap instead of bending. Since we already know they are made in China that would be a likely risk. I'd rather buy from an American company first, and pay more for better quality while seeing Americans getting paid. Just sayin.

I contacted Owner Hooks about gold circle hooks. Their sales dept politely replied that they did not make gold hooks.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

Is it the color they are attracted to, or do they like real gold?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Corinna said:


> Is it the color they are attracted to, or do they like real gold?


Hi, Corinna & welcome to Pier & Surf !

Almost certainly, it's only the color that they're attracted to.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

A good sharp kahle hook will work just about the same as a circle. If you must have a circle, the old Eagle Claw gold aberdeen hooks in crappie size (I believe about a #2 or #4) bend without breaking. That said, not sure I'd trust a bent crappie hook if a puppy drum comes along!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> sharp kahle hook


What is this mysterious creature?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

oh, much debate on this very forum over Kahle vs Circle vs "J" hooks !!
the search could keep you entertained for quite a spell - also, education.
(for those just tuning in from a different channel - LOL)

store bought pompano rigs have gold Kahle hooks.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Why make it sound like brain surgery? Buy a hundred of your favorite and spray paint them gold with a good quality enamel or lacquer paint.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Buy gold kahle and bend a little to make them circle.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

WD , you just took all the fun right out of this post.😁


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Practical tho.


----------

